# C.F. Spencer's Jar.



## hemihampton (Jul 11, 2021)

I found this C.F. Spencer's Jar in a 1860's Privy that had some Open Pontils in it. Damaged but Kept it because never dug a Jar this old. Anybody familiar with this jar & is it rare or common & what would Value be on a mint one? Thanks, Leon.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 11, 2021)

Never heard of it, but my gut tells me that's a rare find


----------



## Dogo (Jul 11, 2021)

My Red Book #8 has it at  $60-75 for the quart, more for the larger sizes.  But that was over 20 years ago.  Great find!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice jar. I found this information on C.F. Spencer.
ROBBYBOBBY64 https://www.bottlepickers.com/bottle_articles309.htm


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for the info ROBBY.  Or is it Bobby?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Thanks for the info ROBBY.  Or is it Bobby?


Robert technically. I answer to just about anything. Rob, Robby, Bob, Bobby. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Robert technically. I answer to just about anything. Rob, Robby, Bob, Bobby. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Bobert


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Bobert


Been call that too. Easily said with a full mouth of food. It was Blobert if I remember correctly. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Been call that too. Usually by someone with full mouth of food. It was Blobert if I remember correctly.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm kind of liking BobberDude


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

ROBBERBOBBERDUDE64? LOL!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 12, 2021)

Value in Redbook 12 is $50-$75 for a quart, so it really hasn't changed.  If you have the original stopper however, you could add $150 to that price tag!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 12, 2021)

What kind of lip is that? Hard to see in the picture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey, he's the Antique Bottle Pride of NJ!

...I picked up Red Book No.14 a year or two ago. There wasn't too much change in values from my No. 9.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 14, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey, he's the Antique Bottle Pride of NJ!
> 
> ...I picked up Red Book No.14 a year or two ago. There wasn't too much change in values from my No. 9.


The most recent version of the Redbook is #12


----------



## Len (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey Jarsnstuff, et al
You are right. Sorry about that. I sit corrected. ...You know what they say-- " 1  2 editions too many." Just kidding.    I really like Lebourne's work.  Here's a heads up--buy your copy from him and he'll autograph it.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Robert technically. I answer to just about anything. Rob, Robby, Bob, Bobby. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Bobbert! All inclusive. Like my technical name is Katherine, but if someone calls me that, I think I’m in trouble? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 8, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Bobert



Should have read past the above one! Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

